# Database Discussions > IBM DB2 >  Linking MS with a Report fault box that can send an email and store on the database

## sterlinn

i have brought so many books for this and stil no answer im am trying to find a way to create a fault report box for users in a small business to answer some questions in a box and this information in the box will be sent directly to the managers email and/or to the database 
no fussed just need to work 
i was thiking mayby maybe Access pages but it seems to not just have a box with just some questions 
i need it to run on intranet 
this is for my final year project and i only have eight weeks left to design this interface 

users send fault report from box/form
then this is sent to manager and database
manager then sends someone to deal with the problem 
updates the database when done

----------

